# Tear Duct Flushing?



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Has anyone had this done on their cat? Is it a simple procedure? My kitten had a URI a couple months ago and still has weepy eyes, the left eye especially. He had oral antibiotics, eye ointment ,and what ever medicine they put in the nebulizer. My vet suggested having the tear ducts flushed next month when we have him neutered if they still haven't cleared up by them.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know, never heard of it, but if it's as simple as squirting saline eye wash in his eye you can buy a bottle of it at a drugstore and do it yourself.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've never seen it done and know nothing about it - but I do think its a little more than flushing the eye Tim 

I believe they use a very thin tube and actually flush the tear duct itself out. I guess it could be something to try while he's already under, but not something I would recommend putting him under for by itself if draining is the only problem.

I'd ask some more questions though, just to be sure. What is the cost and would there be any possible risks?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

It has to be done under anesthesia, although it's not a difficult procedure.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I've had it done on a horse, but never on a cat (yet....crossing fingers....). I guess there's a chance that by next month he won't need it done?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, thanks Jessie. Ya learning somethin' new every day.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. He has had all three rounds of the kitten shots but he had only just gotten the second set when he came down with the URI. He acted a little stuffy and sneezed a bit for a couple days after his shots, but they thought it was likely a little reaction to the intranasal bordetella. They prescribed him oral antibiotics. A couple days later we found him in the morning laying in his litter box limp as a rag, watery eyes, and barely able to breathe so we rushed him to the vet and they did x-rays and examined him again. He was starting to develop pneumonia. We had to bring him to the vet for a few days for nebulizing treatments but he was quickly back to his wild and crazy self. His eyes kept leaking though. The ointment has not helped. The third eyelid has never appeared, he doesn't squint or paw at his eyes, they don't get red or swollen, and the discharge has never been white, green, or yellow. It is clearish and turns brown when it oxidizes. It could be that his tear ducts are clogged from the URI, or that they were scarred from it. I'll make sure to ask about any possible complications from having them flushed. He would be anesthetized for the neutering anyhow.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Kitty has a duct that gets blocked periodically...generally when she is stressed.

When it first started being blocked, I took her to my vet. As I understand it, having a blocked duct is not painful or problematic to the cat...just doesn't look that pretty. So, at least that's not something to really worry about. Also, they can flush the ducts, but that only works sometimes. If the blockage is caused by a deficiency in the duct, the flushing might clear the duct temporarily but it will probably close up again. However, if there is something just blocking it, flushing might work.

Since Kitty's duct is blocked periodically, and not permenantly, we decided that it didn't make any sense to flush it...since the duct probably would just close up again. Also, she's 13 and we avoid putting her under unless absolutely necessary.

So....that's what I know about tear duct flushing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's more than I knew. :lol:


----------

